# Spring Trapline



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

My schedule is more flexible than usual so I decided to do some coyote trapping. Here are my results in 10 days of trapping:

6 misses (or coyote dug up intentionally, which is more likely)
1 coyote
1 incidental jackrabbit catch (who knows why it was attracted to the scent of coyote and death)
1 stolen trap (jerk)

I pulled my traps today since a thief is working the area and the coyotes are working me, but it was still a nice diversion. The coyote I caught was a big male with a nice pelt, so I'm having it tanned. I've included some pics for your entertainment during these strange times.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Flat sets are one of my "go-too" sets. I'm guessing the dug up trap wasn't deodorized enough. 


I've experienced trap thieves and it really sucks! I made a set for the thief that he could find, then placed trail cams in the area and got him. One camera captured the removal of the trap, and another one he was carrying the trap on his way out.


DWR got my traps back but I never heard what happened to the thief.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Wow, he really dug up the dirt trying to get out!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Very cool! I haven't trapped since high school. Glad you were able to get outdoors


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> Flat sets are one of my "go-too" sets. I'm guessing the dug up trap wasn't deodorized enough.
> 
> I've experienced trap thieves and it really sucks! I made a set for the thief that he could find, then placed trail cams in the area and got him. One camera captured the removal of the trap, and another one he was carrying the trap on his way out.
> 
> DWR got my traps back but I never heard what happened to the thief.


I've tried Flat sets, but haven't been successful with one yet. These were all dirt hole sets. I agree about trap scent being the issue because I felt like the bedding was solid. Still, I felt like I was ridiculously careful with my scent and the bait/lure. They're just smart critters.

Interesting idea about the trail cam. I had a coyote get stolen out of the same area 2 years ago. I called the conservation officer and he never even returned my call, so I assumed it was low priority. Maybe if I had video evidence...8)


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Ole school trapping! way cool.


----------



## basinbowhunter (Jan 19, 2009)

AF CYN, 

Your making me jealous of your time afield! Congrats on the coyote.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

AF CYN said:


> My schedule is more flexible than usual so I decided to do some coyote trapping. Here are my results in 10 days of trapping:
> 
> 6 misses (or coyote dug up intentionally, which is more likely)
> 1 coyote
> ...


 Not trying to go off the topic AF CYN...question? I was watching Mountain Men the TV series the other night and Rich the hounds men did some pit trapping for small game he trapped a rabbit it was pretty cool, have you ever done it ?


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

pollo70 said:


> Not trying to go off the topic AF CYN...question? I was watching Mountain Men the TV series the other night and Rich the hounds men did some pit trapping for small game he trapped a rabbit it was pretty cool, have you ever done it ?


No, I have never used a pit trap. I've always wanted to ever since I saw that kid catch a tiger with a pit trap on Swiss Family Robinson. 8)


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm missing my days doing this, watching your updates sure brings back memories!


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Do us all a favor and trap a bunch of cats too please!!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

shaner said:


> Do us all a favor and trap a bunch of cats too please!!


I've targeted bobcats in the past with zero success. Didn't even have any tracks around any of my sets. I did, however, attract a large mountain lion to my sets a couple of times. I could see the tracks right next to the trap and just felt grateful I didn't catch him and have to release it. Talk about having a "tiger by the tail!" :shock:


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

I had a buddy that put christmas ornaments up on the hill by his traps. He could check his trap from his father in laws porch. If the ornament was off, then he had a bobcat. 

We used to run a snareline when I was kid. All I remember catching was a couple of giant cats (field lions) and a skunk or two. I remember one of the cats being a big old tomcat. My uncle grabbed the snare and the cat wasn't gone yet. He had to pull it off his arm to dispatch it. 

I'd like to do snares or something, but am nervous about catching unintended dogs and the like.

****We've had a problem with the neighbors cats coming and in an using our flower beds as a litter box. I've set a live trap out and caught one of the cats twice, but couldn't bring myself to dispatch. Now the neighbor cat has a collar. Very frustrating.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Got my Covid trapline pelt back from Packout today. It's the one on the left. I sure am proud of these two dogs. I really want to get a fox now.


----------

